# Swansea Channel/ black Neds/ Salts bay Sunday 17/6/07



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi guys,
The Saturday Trip has been moved to Sunday. Launching Behind Swansea RSL around 0800. High Tide aound 1000hrs. Hope you can make it.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Steve, I think i'm in, i will confirm tomorrow night. Water was bloody cold in today 13deg not a thing was biting and the water was an awful colour.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Guys 
I might be a possability - what is the forcast like? - how bad was Swansea / lake affected by the floods? Are you going outside or heading back into the bay?
Thanks 
Phil :lol:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

The Weather for Sunday at this stage is not too, shabby except for the 20knot southerly- though we should be pretty sheltered from that. The Lake was hit pretty bad- Parts of Swansea were swimming. I'm hoping that the last week has cleaned the channel and bays out but I will go down tomorrow and have a look. 
Dave - where did you go today?
Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Steve, I was out in Woy Woy between the rip bridge and paddy's channel.

If the southerly's too bad we could launch over at the swansea lake side ramp there's a good corner that is tucked in out of the southerly, have fished it before in windy conditions and got a few bream and some whiting caught long tom there too.

Or if your up to travel south to mannering park we could hit the pipes and deadwoods but if the waters still dirty it won't fish too well.

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Visited Swansea Channel and the Launch site behind the RSL. The water looks Ok- not crystal but clear to about 4-5 ft.



> "If the southerly's too bad we could launch over at the swansea lake side ramp there's a good corner that is tucked in out of the southerly, have fished it before in windy conditions and got a few bream and some whiting caught long tom there too.
> 
> Or if your up to travel south to mannering park we could hit the pipes and deadwoods but if the waters still dirty it won't fish too well. " JustCruisin32
> (not sure how to quoate properly).
> ...


----------



## Angles (Aug 30, 2005)

Steve,
sorry mate am not going to make it this time  Looks like iv'e double booked myself (apparently!). Any way hope you guys have a good day fishing - and hope to catch you down that way soon
Phil


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Steve, got half way to Swansea and the roads were starting to flood again, so i turned around and headed for woy woy.

Sorry won't be up there tomorrow.

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

No Prob Angles,
Now the lakes are going to have some water in them might see you for a trip up that way. 
Steve


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Dave,
Obviously online, Just packed the car :roll: . Anyway gives me the opportunity for Gentlemans hrs, or to just stay in bed if it turns really miserable. Probably my last chance for the next fortnight so it will have to get reeeally bad.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve rang the olds an they said they channel is flowing very fast with all the rain water running out too, might be better to stick to blackneds bay or change to the lake.

Cheers Dave

Edit, Angles i will be fishing at st clair sometime over the school holidays if you want to go for a fish.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Dave
Saw Angles Post the other day about Lake St Clair I do have the weekend 30 Jun 1 Jul off :wink: . I think I will stick to Black neds- one of those areas I've always wanted a go at.

Steve


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have the whole holidays off, with nothing to do but fish :twisted: so if i'm not up at St Clair that weekend i'll join you at Swansea.

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Trip cancelled - due lack of interest by me.. fishing in rain and wind, and the extra fresh onite which has probably just drop the water temp enough to stop even those last few strays from biting


----------

